# My Auto insurance Dropped Me



## BabyTuna (Dec 6, 2017)

After getting into a minor accident and getting a ticket, my auto insurance dropped me saying it was because it happened during the course of business. Now I have to get a high risk insurance despite the fact I stopped doing Uber Eats since I don't want to risk any more tickets, accidents or my license. Has this happened to anyone and what did you do about it?


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

There's not much you can do except try to call different providers and see if anyone will cover you. This is why it's important that new drivers get a TNC rider.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

I wish more people would read these forums first before driving to find out that your personal auto insurance will not only drop you, they wont cover any accidents while using the car for Uber or Lyft purposes. One of the many things they neglect to tell you when you sign up to drive. You might make out better if you try a company that does provide TLC and business insurance. I use Erie (check the Insurance forum for more companies) and I have a very reasonable rate policy that specifically covers my vehicle for business use, including TLC.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

BabyTuna said:


> After getting into a minor accident and getting a ticket, my auto insurance dropped me saying it was because it happened during the course of business. Now I have to get a high risk insurance despite the fact I stopped doing Uber Eats since I don't want to risk any more tickets, accidents or my license. Has this happened to anyone and what did you do about it?


Actually Eats is the most legitimate platform as you are not transporting people, thus putting you in a higher category.
Good Luck


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

2Cents said:


> Actually Eats is the most legitimate platform as you are not transporting people, thus putting you in a higher category.
> Good Luck


My AAA policy doesn't differentiate whether it's people, food or newspapers; if you're using your car for pay, you aren't covered. If you aren't honest in telling them in your application (or of any changes as they occur during the policy term) how you are using the car, it can be considered fraud.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My AAA policy doesn't differentiate whether it's people, food or newspapers; if you're using your car for pay, you aren't covered. If you aren't honest in telling them in your application (or of any changes as they occur during the policy term) how you are using the car, it can be considered fraud.


Technically it is. That's what these drivers are doing. Even when they were offering leases they told you at the dealership not to mention ridesharing to the insurance company. Come on when will this ponzy unravel?


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

If you had ride-sharing endorsement, you wouldn't have this issue.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Technically it is. That's what these drivers are doing. Even when they were offering leases they told you at the dealership not to mention ridesharing to the insurance company. Come on when will this ponzy unravel?


PERHAPS insurance companies should proactively alert people with auto insurance instead of waiting for them to figure that out the hard way. It would seem prudent to do to avoid getting a bad reputation.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> PERHAPS insurance companies should proactively alert people with auto insurance instead of waiting for them to figure that out the hard way. It would seem prudent to do to avoid getting a bad reputation.


They don't need reputation like drivers need insurance. There are more people paying than just rideshare drivers. We are an elevated risk, they are stoked to find out your claim has been invalidated by ones choice not to do research.

If you own something insure it. 
If you run a business, run it right.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bodie Bunk said:


> PERHAPS insurance companies should proactively alert people with auto insurance instead of waiting for them to figure that out the hard way. It would seem prudent to do to avoid getting a bad reputation.


If I understand you correctly, I think that is what I described in my post (#6 above) the Auto Club is doing. Under each type of coverage, the policy lays out in plain English that for hire use is not covered. They tell me what is covered, and what is "excluded." I realize, of course, that most people probably don't read their policies. But I would expect all insurance companies have similar wording with regard to ridesharing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BabyTuna said:


> After getting into a minor accident and getting a ticket, my auto insurance dropped me saying it was because it happened during the course of business. Now I have to get a high risk insurance despite the fact I stopped doing Uber Eats since I don't want to risk any more tickets, accidents or my license. Has this happened to anyone and what did you do about it?


You violated the terms of your insurance policy,

Your high risk not JUST because your dangerous but because ALSO because you were already caught violating the terms of your insurance policy.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bodie Bunk said:


> PERHAPS insurance companies should proactively alert people with auto insurance instead of waiting for them to figure that out the hard way. It would seem prudent to do to avoid getting a bad reputation.


Its in the written information that the insurance company gives you, there are all kinds of restrictions on policies and always have been. I'm sure if your insurance agent knew what you were up to, they would have given you a heads up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Actually Eats is the most legitimate platform as you are not transporting people, thus putting you in a higher category.
> Good Luck


You are correct. Uber Eats is more the lines of a courier service than a livery service. However I don't think that any insurance company will break down Uber's platforms like that.



Bodie Bunk said:


> PERHAPS insurance companies should proactively alert people with auto insurance instead of waiting for them to figure that out the hard way. It would seem prudent to do to avoid getting a bad reputation.


They all do. I'm sure if you go dig up your auto policy and read the underwriting rules there will be a phrase that says something to the effect of "Not for commercial or agricultural use."


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are correct. Uber Eats is more the lines of a courier service than a livery service. However I don't think that any insurance company will break down Uber's platforms like that.
> 
> They all do. I'm sure if you go dig up your auto policy and read the underwriting rules there will be a phrase that says something to the effect of "Not for commercial or agricultural use."


My insurance policy does...

not to be used for blah blah blah... passengers deliveries blah blah blah... possession of a trunk monkey...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My insurance policy does...
> 
> not to be used for blah blah blah... passengers deliveries blah blah blah... possession of a trunk monkey...


What? Are you kidding me? You can't pickup Rakos? He's going to throw a fit when he finds out about this one. In fact he might throw more than a fit, he'll throw poo.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They all do. I'm sure if you go dig up your auto policy and read the underwriting rules there will be a phrase that says something to the effect of "Not for commercial or agricultural use."


Commercial use increases the exposure for the insurance company. More miles, more hours behind wheel, driving more on unfamiliar roads with unfamiliar people in tow, just riskier and I'm sure that they have the actuarial data to prove how much more risky it is for them.

Factoring this into the premium is the only responsible thing to do for the shareholders or the other policy holders in the case of a mutual insurance company.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Just got ride share added to my AAA insurance policy! This is the way I wanted to go into the New Year, so happy right now!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BenDrivin said:


> Just got ride share added to my AAA insurance policy! This is the way I wanted to go into the New Year, so happy right now!


Good for you! As I posted earlier, my AAA (Auto Club of SoCal) won't touch ridesharing or any other for hire use such as delivery of pizza, newspapers or packages. They have wording under each type of coverage excluding such activities. You are wise to have the rideshare endorsement.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Outside of the five boroughs of New York it is illegal to use a personal car for Uber or Lyft. By saying illegal I am meaning that you are violating your terms of your personal insurance policy. Therefore your claim will be denied in your policy will be cancelled. How cities like Buffalo Rochester and Syracuse are allowing their citizens to drive for Uber knowing that it is a violation of their policy is beyond me. These Mayors need to be held accountable for allowing this to happen. Here in Rochester New York, the mayor and one of the big shots for Uber have work together in the past. They actually have a job forum for Uber drivers at City Hall. I would only assume that if anything were to happen, the city maybe held partly liable. But their position is simple, you are a subcontractor it is your responsibility to know what you need to operate your business, that's how they get out of not telling you about using your personal vehicle. Something needs to be changed very soon. I have spoken with Farmers Insurance Progressive insurance Geico Insurance Allstate Insurance and every single one of them has told me the same thing that you need a commercial policy. Now I have a commercial policy because I am a cab driver who owns my own vehicle. But I have heard stories and read stories about Uber drivers calling their insurance company and then receiving a letter 3 days later in the mail saying they want proof that you are not a Uber driver or they are going to cancel your insurance policy. The more people that bring this to the attention of the new stations in the mayor's office the sooner ride-sharing insurance will be available for drivers. With that being said, and Rochester being one of the most poverty-stricken cities in the United States nobody is going to drive for Uber with the increase in their insurance payment. The only thing supporting Uber in Rochester are the colleges. People need to get ahold of the television stations and get this information out there before it's too late. I would not hesitate for one second to sue a person who hits my car for everything they have. This would draw attention to the situation at hand and maybe the newspapers will pick it up and let people know that you can be the next one sued. Make the call to your local television station and get this information out. It's for your own good.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

So let's say you have personal insurance and then purchase additional ride sharing insurance from another carrier once you start Ubering. Are you obligated to inform your personal insurance company that you are ride sharing even though you purchased the additional insurance and the risk to your personal carrier is no higher?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> So let's say you have personal insurance and then purchase additional ride sharing insurance from another carrier once you start Ubering. Are you obligated to inform your personal insurance company that you are ride sharing even though you purchased the additional insurance and the risk to your personal carrier is no higher?


Can you purchase separate policies like you described in Maryland? It seems to me that there would be a conflict of interest with two insurers covering the same vehicle. Maybe the rideshare coverage is considered excess, but I believe the personal policy would have to pay first.

I'm no expert on insurance, but this doesn't sound legit. To answer your question, read your policy carefully especially the boilerplate on information that you provide in applying for insurance and the use of the vehicle.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Can you purchase separate policies like you described in Maryland? It seems to me that there would be a conflict of interest with two insurers covering the same vehicle. Maybe the rideshare coverage is considered excess, but I believe the personal policy would have to pay first.
> 
> I'm no expert on insurance, but this doesn't sound legit. To answer your question, read your policy carefully especially the boilerplate on information that you provide in applying for insurance and the use of the vehicle.


I'm not sure about the laws in Maryland but I'm not sure it's a conflict. I've read posters all over the country purchase individual ride share insurance from another carrier. Not sure why that would not be possible here. I guess I would look at my policy and read it all thoroughly.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm not sure about the laws in Maryland but I'm not sure it's a conflict. I've read posters all over the country purchase individual ride share insurance from another carrier. Not sure why that would not be possible here. I guess I would look at my policy and read it all thoroughly.


The reason I mentioned it is because I believe having two policies on the same vehicle is illegal because it would allow someone to collect twice for one claim of loss, resulting in fraud. If it's considered excess it would be like an umbrella policy, the same coverage with higher limits. Maybe someone who has rideshare insurance separate from their personal policy will weigh in with the answer.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 188922



Like I always say... for a great low rate you can get online, go to the General and save some time.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

PMartino said:


> Like I always say... for a great low rate you can get online, go to the General and save some time.


And remember, "if you don't see our smiling faces, it's not the right site your buying from buddy."


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

disp350 said:


> I wish more people would read these forums first before driving to find out that your personal auto insurance will not only drop you, they wont cover any accidents while using the car for Uber or Lyft purposes.


Of course they won't, at least in periods 2 or 3, although some will cover periods 1. If in an accident in periods 2 or 3, you file with Uber, not your personal policy. During period 1, just don't drive.

However, most will not drop you. The only company I've seen that consistently drops drivers is Geico. My insurer knows I Uber and is fine with it part time and has covered me in period 1, no issues.



disp350 said:


> One of the many things they neglect to tell you when you sign up to drive.


They are pretty up front and open about their coverage. All you have to do is read it.



disp350 said:


> I use Erie (check the Insurance forum for more companies) and I have a very reasonable rate policy that specifically covers my vehicle for business use, including TLC.


TNC. Interesting factoid, James River owns Erie.



Older Chauffeur said:


> If you aren't honest in telling them in your application (or of any changes as they occur during the policy term) how you are using the car, it can be considered fraud.


It is not. It is fraud if you make a deceptive claim.



2Cents said:


> Technically it is. That's what these drivers are doing.


They are not.



Taxi tony said:


> Outside of the five boroughs of New York it is illegal to use a personal car for Uber or Lyft. By saying illegal I am meaning that you are violating your terms of your personal insurance policy.


So, not illegal.

Yes, you may be violating the terms of your insurance. That's not illegal.



Taxi tony said:


> Therefore your claim will be denied in your policy will be cancelled.


Your claim will be denied during periods 2 and 3. It may be covered during period 1. Most companies don't drop you.



Taxi tony said:


> How cities like Buffalo Rochester and Syracuse are allowing their citizens to drive for Uber knowing that it is a violation of their policy is beyond me.


Because we don't live in a nanny state. It is the obligation of the driver to be insured.



Taxi tony said:


> I would only assume that if anything were to happen, the city maybe held partly liable. But their position is simple, you are a subcontractor it is your responsibility to know what you need to operate your business, that's how they get out of not telling you about using your personal vehicle.


This is contradictory. The city is not liable for what you do as a citizen.



Taxi tony said:


> But I have heard stories and read stories about Uber drivers calling their insurance company and then receiving a letter 3 days later in the mail saying they want proof that you are not a Uber driver or they are going to cancel your insurance policy.


As far as I have read, only Geico does this consistently.



Taxi tony said:


> The more people that bring this to the attention of the new stations in the mayor's office the sooner ride-sharing insurance will be available for drivers.


Ride-sharing endorsements are profitable and will eventually be available everywhere. It's usually just an issue of state/local laws. You certainly should let them know how you feel about it.



Taxi tony said:


> With that being said, and Rochester being one of the most poverty-stricken cities in the United States nobody is going to drive for Uber with the increase in their insurance payment.


The increase, when TNC is available, is usually nominal.



Taxi tony said:


> I would not hesitate for one second to sue a person who hits my car for everything they have. This would draw attention to the situation at hand and maybe the newspapers will pick it up and let people know that you can be the next one sued.


Hunh? Are you assuming they are uninsured? You can't just "sue them for everything they have." You file with their insurance, be it personal or James River, and you sue for any additional losses that aren't covered. Most, if not all, will be covered.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> So let's say you have personal insurance and then purchase additional ride sharing insurance from another carrier once you start Ubering. Are you obligated to inform your personal insurance company that you are ride sharing even though you purchased the additional insurance and the risk to your personal carrier is no higher?


It depends on the state and what they allow. This is perfectly normal in some states. You aren't insuring the vehicle twice, you're insuring it for different uses. Check your state. In many cases you just add a TNC rider to your current policy.

------

The bottom line, IMHO, for people stuck in states with no TNC insurance is pretty simple:


DON'T drive in period 1 (app on, no request or rider). Park in a safe spot. If someone hits you, you will use their insurance or sue them if they are uninsured. Imperfect, but as good as it gets with no TNC insurance.
Save either $1,000 (Uber) or $2,500 (Lyft) for your period 2 or 3 deductible. This is only applicable if you have collision on your personal policy. If you don't, you don't have it with Uber or Lyft.
If you are in an accident period 2 or 3, file either with the other driver or Uber (James River), depending on who is at fault. CARRY the James River certificate for this purpose. Don't give them your personal insurance in periods 2 or 3, it has nothing to do with them.
You really should ask your carrier if they cover period 1. You may want to do this anonymously, but I didn't, I just called my agent. You may have to explain the coverage to them. My agent (State Farm) had to check with corporate and they said they did cover PART TIME commercial activities and have covered me in a period 1 accident. You are better off knowing and switching to a TNC friendly carrier. Once they drop you (mostly Geico), it will be hard to get coverage. Be proactive and honest and avoid this situation.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks to me like my insurer interprets fraud a bit stricter than you do, RamzFanz .


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Looks to me like my insurer interprets fraud a bit stricter than you do, RamzFanz .


Not at all. I never said you would misrepresent yourself. Quite the opposite.

My point is that it's not fraud to Uber. It's fraud to lie in a claim or when applying if it is to deceive them.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Not at all. I never said you would misrepresent yourself. Quite the opposite.
> 
> My point is that it's not fraud to Uber. It's fraud to lie in a claim or when applying if it is to deceive them.


Which is what I said, in my post#6.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

You did this to yourself, OP


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

What are you, just making this up to see yourself in a post? First, show me where James River owns Erie. Second, read the forums and find out how many drivers find out the hard way that they have no coverage for the deductible and get dropped after an accident without a business or TLC endorsement. Now go to the insurers site and read how many of them state clearly that rideshareing/TLC is not covered!!


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Actually it is fraud. When you took that personal insurance policy they clearly asked you what you were going to use the vehicle for. That is a standard question that all insurance companies ask. Doing Uber is not personal use. It is similar to driving out of class. Which is another thing that Uber drivers are doing illegally unless they have a passenger endorsement on their driver's license. Using the ignorance Theory is it going to hold up in court


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Taxi tony said:


> Actually it is fraud. When you took that personal insurance policy they clearly asked you what you were going to use the vehicle for. That is a standard question that all insurance companies ask. Doing Uber is not personal use. It is similar to driving out of class. Which is another thing that Uber drivers are doing illegally unless they have a passenger endorsement on their driver's license. Using the ignorance Theory is it going to hold up in court


Thank you, glad I'm not the only one who thinks this guy has no clue what he is spewing


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

While it wasn't this thread in particular, I wish to thank this site for all the information that I as a new driver need to know. I changed my auto policy last week to add in period 1 coverage (all the insurance company offered) for an extra 110 a year. While not ideal coverage it does also protect me from being dropped which is really what I'm paying for.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

There is no ride-sharing insurance available in Western New York, it's going to take a serious accident involving a uber before this finally gets put out there. Mark my words.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Here in Rochester New York they have a talk show with a prominent attorney taking calls and offering advice. One person called and said his sister-in-law was rear-ended by Uber driver. The Uber drivers Insurance Company denied the claim and cancelled his policy. The law firm also said that the insurance company was well within their rights to deny the claim and cancel the policy based on the fact that the Uber driver was using his vehicle for commercial purposes. And furthermore the Uber driver is responsible for all damages caused by running into her vehicle. The damages were $950 that the driver must pay out of his pocket or face a lawsuit. Also, according to the attorneys, the driver is actually getting off pretty easy. Should there have been personal injuries that driver could be on the hook for a lot more than that. Once again this is coming from a prominent attorney who is familiar with the Uber Insurance situation. Uber drivers roll the dice every time they start their cars.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

disp350 said:


> What are you, just making this up to see yourself in a post? First, show me where James River owns Erie. Second, read the forums and find out how many drivers find out the hard way that they have no coverage for the deductible and get dropped after an accident without a business or TLC endorsement. Now go to the insurers site and read how many of them state clearly that rideshareing/TLC is not covered!!


In the past, several times, I have shown where James River owns erie. It's not important so I'm not running it down again. I don't care if you believe it.

I have read every accident post I've come across over the last 2 1/2 years on several sites. There is a consistency to them and that consistency is that if you do as you're asked and the accident fault is clear, JR is pretty fast at dealing with the accident. All delays I've read were either caused by the driver or a delay caused by determining fault and dealing with the other driver's insurance.

Find out the hard way? The hard way as in reading the insurance information provided by Uber and speaking with their agent? If people Uber blindly without ensuring they are covered, that's on them. Everything you need to know is provided.

Almost none get dropped by their personal insurance, they just aren't covered while Ubering, which is to be expected. Geico is pretty consistent in dropping drivers, no other company is that I've seen.

If you don't have TNC or commercial insurance, don't drive during period 1. If you have collision personally, save $1,000 for your James River collision deductible. Problem solved.

Why would we have coverage from Uber for the deductible? Do you know what a deductible is?



disp350 said:


> Thank you, glad I'm not the only one who thinks this guy has no clue what he is spewing


Show me where I have been factually wrong.



Taxi tony said:


> Actually it is fraud. When you took that personal insurance policy they clearly asked you what you were going to use the vehicle for. That is a standard question that all insurance companies ask. Doing Uber is not personal use. It is similar to driving out of class. Which is another thing that Uber drivers are doing illegally unless they have a passenger endorsement on their driver's license. Using the ignorance Theory is it going to hold up in court


Fraud occurs when you make a false claim. Up until that point it is not fraud. They can drop you, but there are no legal implications. So, no, it's not fraud. Show me a single Uber driver charged with fraud who did not make a false claim.

Nor would you make a claim with your personal insurance while Ubering in periods 2 and 3. You use the commercial insurance certificate for James River provided to you. In period 1, you don't drive. If there is an accident in period 1, in most states, you have to be denied by your carrier in order for JRs secondary liability to kick in. Some will deny you, others won't, it's up to you to know this. Mine covered period 1 for me. There is no collision in period 1 from JR.

Very few states require a passenger endorsement or any kind of special license to TNC.

Ignorance is no defense, you are correct, so drivers should know what they actually have in insurance and what licensing/permits may be required in a few select markets.

This site has an interactive map.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> In the past, several times, I have shown where James River owns erie. It's not important so I'm not running it down again. I don't care if you believe it.
> 
> I have read every accident post I've come across over the last 2 1/2 years on several sites. There is a consistency to them and that consistency is that if you do as you're asked and the accident fault is clear, JR is pretty fast at dealing with the accident. All delays I've read were either caused by the driver or a delay caused by determining fault and dealing with the other driver's insurance.
> 
> ...


Fraud isn't just making a false claim. Lying on a form is also fraud, as it affects the inherit risk involved, which is how the insurance companies set their prices, the amount of risk.

If i'm buying flood insurance and I say that I live on the top of a mountain when i actually live in a flood plain that is fraud.

It's not different from saying and promising that i won't use a car for hire when I end up doing it.



Taxi tony said:


> There is no ride-sharing insurance available in Western New York, it's going to take a serious accident involving a uber before this finally gets put out there. Mark my words.


Just so you know... it was YEARS until an insurance product was put into affect in florida that covered ridesharing.. beyond paying $400+ per month for a Commercial black car policy.

Uber launched in 2014 here, it wasn't until 2017 there was a single policy that specifically allowed ridesharing.

Your wait could be a long one.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> In the past, several times, I have shown where James River owns erie. It's not important so I'm not running it down again. I don't care if you believe it.
> .


 I don't care if you explained before. Put up or shut up. Show me where JR owns Erie. And I was not referring to Uber/Lyft insurance, I'm referring to the companies that write them websites for info


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Taxi tony said:


> Here in Rochester New York they have a talk show with a prominent attorney taking calls and offering advice. One person called and said his sister-in-law was rear-ended by Uber driver. The Uber drivers Insurance Company denied the claim and cancelled his policy. The law firm also said that the insurance company was well within their rights to deny the claim and cancel the policy based on the fact that the Uber driver was using his vehicle for commercial purposes. And furthermore the Uber driver is responsible for all damages caused by running into her vehicle. The damages were $950 that the driver must pay out of his pocket or face a lawsuit. Also, according to the attorneys, the driver is actually getting off pretty easy. Should there have been personal injuries that driver could be on the hook for a lot more than that. Once again this is coming from a prominent attorney who is familiar with the Uber Insurance situation. Uber drivers roll the dice every time they start their cars.


Was it made clear on the program whether the Uber driver was actively engaged in rideshare at the time of the accident?
Some states I believe require Uber to cover drivers for public liability/property damage anytime they are on the app, even period 1, although at lower limits than periods 2 and 3. The Certificate of Insurance for New York looks quite different from other states, so maybe Uber has no trouble denying responsibility in situations like this. The driver is indeed lucky he's only on the hook for $950.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

disp350 said:


> I don't care if you explained before. Put up or shut up. Show me where JR owns Erie. And I was not referring to Uber/Lyft insurance, I'm referring to the companies that write them websites for info


Na, it's not important. What part of "I don't care if you believe me" don't you get?

I'm waiting for you to point out anything I've said that isn't factual. One will do.



disp350 said:


> And I was not referring to Uber/Lyft insurance, I'm referring to the companies that write them websites for info


What part of that makes any sense?



Taxi tony said:


> Here in Rochester New York they have a talk show with a prominent attorney taking calls and offering advice. One person called and said his sister-in-law was rear-ended by Uber driver. The Uber drivers Insurance Company denied the claim and cancelled his policy. The law firm also said that the insurance company was well within their rights to deny the claim and cancel the policy based on the fact that the Uber driver was using his vehicle for commercial purposes. And furthermore the Uber driver is responsible for all damages caused by running into her vehicle. The damages were $950 that the driver must pay out of his pocket or face a lawsuit. Also, according to the attorneys, the driver is actually getting off pretty easy. Should there have been personal injuries that driver could be on the hook for a lot more than that. Once again this is coming from a prominent attorney who is familiar with the Uber Insurance situation. Uber drivers roll the dice every time they start their cars.


This has little meaning out of context. Was he Ubering? What period?

Yes, they are within their rights, but only Geico drops drivers consistently. Of course they would deny his claim IF Ubering, especially periods 2 and 3.

None of this is new.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Na, it's not important. What part of "I don't care if you believe me" don't you get?
> 
> I'm waiting for you to point out anything I've said that isn't factual. One will do.


Ok, here are 3 true facts.

- James River does not own Erie Insurance.
- Insurance Companies will drop you if you're in a Rideshare accident unless you have specific TLC coverage.
- You live in a loser city that has lost 2 football teams and my city has the Super Bowl LII Champions!!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

disp350 said:


> James River does not own Erie Insurance.


Do not care what you believe. We've covered this.



disp350 said:


> Insurance Companies will drop you if you're in a Rideshare accident unless you have specific TLC coverage.


False. ONE insurance company, GIECO, will drop you consistently. I've never heard of another and you probably haven't either.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

See what I mean? Only Geico, Progressive, Farmers, Allstate, Expressway, any other insurance company that dropped me, are the ones that drop people. In New York, Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse, in Albany, there is no ride sharing insurance.

This is for chauffeur. In New York it is illegal to use your personal vehicle for commercial purposes. Notice I did not say for Uber, or 4 lift, I said for commercial purposes. The driver that was on the hook for that accident was not doing Uber at all at the time. He was in no Phase 1 Phase 2 or phase 3 or any phase. The insurance company noticed the Uber sticker in the window which told them that at some point in time this car was being used for commercial purposes. That in itself is a violation of the terms in his personal insurance policy. That is what got his claimed denied and his policy cancelled. It ceases to amaze me how people are reluctantly defending Uber instead of Simply making a simple phone call to the insurance companies and getting the information themselves.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> PERHAPS insurance companies should proactively alert people with auto insurance instead of waiting for them to figure that out the hard way. It would seem prudent to do to avoid getting a bad reputation.


It's Not the companys responsibility for you to know how to properly adult. If you are changing an aspect of your life that changes the amount of risk you take, it would behoove you to contact your insurence policy holder and make sure your new activity is covered.

Adulting 101 people. No one is going to hold you hands after you turn 18 unless you had helicopter parents who dont mind having a failure to launch.



RamzFanz said:


> Not at all. I never said you would misrepresent yourself. Quite the opposite.
> 
> My point is that it's not fraud to Uber. It's fraud to lie in a claim or when applying if it is to deceive them.


Most companies can drop you per your contract. Whether they will or not is questionable. Yours may not. Others may and it may also depend.on how much damage is being claimed. Violating your policy term would make an easy out for the adjuster to not pay a claim.

I would never risk it, but to say just because.l your company is ok with it doesnt mean others won't. To advise people to not worry about it is bad advise.

The proper advise is to contact your insurance company and advise them of the change in your risk. If they are ok with it on your current policy, get a written statement to such. If they require a rideshare endorsement, get it. If you cannot be insured, find a new company.

Do not leave yourself in uncertain insurance coverage.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Taxi tony said:


> See what I mean? Only Geico, Progressive, Farmers, Allstate, Expressway, any other insurance company that dropped me, are the ones that drop people. In New York, Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse, in Albany, there is no ride sharing insurance.
> 
> This is for chauffeur. In New York it is illegal to use your personal vehicle for commercial purposes. Notice I did not say for Uber, or 4 lift, I said for commercial purposes. The driver that was on the hook for that accident was not doing Uber at all at the time. He was in no Phase 1 Phase 2 or phase 3 or any phase. The insurance company noticed the Uber sticker in the window which told them that at some point in time this car was being used for commercial purposes. That in itself is a violation of the terms in his personal insurance policy. That is what got his claimed denied and his policy cancelled. It ceases to amaze me how people are reluctantly defending Uber instead of Simply making a simple phone call to the insurance companies and getting the information themselves.


Thanks for the explanation. It makes sense to me now.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

You're welcome chauffeur. For some reason people would rather shoot the messenger if they don't agree with the message. In Rochester New York we a prominent law service that puts on a show every Saturday morning. They came right out and said Uber drivers are taking a big risk because they have no insurance under their current policy. Yet people insist that they no more then even a lawyer.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok, here is my 2 cents. 3 months ago I was in a fender bender. I was not online at the time, in was during my personal time. I was sideswiped by a driver. She was completely at fault. We pulled over. No one hurt, damage to both cars. Turns out the girl that hit me worked for an Insurance company. Told me that it is not required by law to call a police officer to investigate. She gave me her insurance information, I took a pic of her license and registration. and the damage to both cars. I never called my insurance company. Her insurance company paid for all of the damage. So lets say I WAS online at the time, without a pax in the car? I would of done the exact same thing, with no mention of UBER. What if there WAS a pax? SAME thing. The key is if you are not at fault, at least in this state , no law requires you to inform your insurance company. DRIVE CAREFULLY!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> But I would expect all insurance companies have similar wording with regard to ridesharing.


In your Insuring Agreement, you will find a list of Exclusions. These are conditions where the insurer will not cover a loss. The specifics tend to vary by state and company. Some are almost universal, such as illegal acts; when the car is used for illegal purposes; unautorised drivers; carrying for compensation. Keep in mind that these are conditions under which the company will not pay if there is a loss. It is not necessarily for conditions under which they will drop you. Most insuring agreements do contain language that states that the Insured agrees that he will not do this, that or the other thing and if he does, the Insurer reserves the right to cancel the policy.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Can you purchase separate policies like you described in Maryland? It seems to me that there would be a conflict of interest with two insurers covering the same vehicle. Maybe the rideshare coverage is considered excess, but I believe the personal policy would have to pay first.


I doubt that it is illegal in Maryland. It is legal in the District of Columbia and the Commonwealth of Virginia. There are cases that might call for that. At one point, the collision/fire/theft and liability coverage for my cab were from two different carriers. The Insuring Agreement for the full coverage stated specifically that it covered only physical damage to my vehicle. It provided subrogation clauses where it would cover damage to the vehicle regardless of fault, but that I had to sign away any rights to compensation for physical damage to my vehicle from an adverse insurer. In short, my carrier would pay to fix my car in the event of a no-fault collision. It might cost three thousand dollars to fix the damage. If my carrier got four thousand from the adverse insurer, it pocketed that extra grand.

Often, owners of fleets of commercial vehicles will purchase an umbrella policy to cover losses in excess of the policy limits of their liability policy. There are times when individuals purchase this coverage, as well.

Insurance companies allow for the possibility of different carriers' covering the same risk. The Insuring Agreement should state when the policy is Primary and when it is Secondary. If it is primary, it pays first up to the limits of the policy. Once the limits of the primary policy are exhausted, the secondary coverage comes into effect under conditions stated in the Insuring Agreement. Some of the policies have conditions under which they are primary and conditions under which they are secondary.



Older Chauffeur said:


> The reason I mentioned it is because I believe having two policies on the same vehicle is illegal because it would allow someone to collect twice for one claim of loss, resulting in fraud. If it's considered excess it would be like an umbrella policy, the same coverage with higher limits. Maybe someone who has rideshare insurance separate from their personal policy will weigh in with the answer.


There has been fraud in these cases. The large insurers have departments that check for these things. In addition, insurance professionals are trained to spot telltales. Many states have quite nasty penalties for insurance fraud. While you may not be prosecuted for lying about something on your application, you are guaranteed prosecution for trying to collect twice.

I have a TNC endorsement to my full coverage policy from Erie. It is primary when I am not logged into the Uber or Lyft applications. It is secondary when I am. My Insuring agreement states that if logged in, and, there is a loss, it will pay if James River will not. This seems peculiar to the District of Columbia, as others in the suburbs, who have both G.E.I.Co. and Erie policies with TNC addenda, state that these policies will not pay under any condition once logged in. I have not seen the Insuring Agreement to any of the suburban policies, so I am going on what those people told me.



RamzFanz said:


> Because we don't live in a nanny state.
> 
> The increase, when TNC is available, is usually nominal. In many cases you just add a TNC rider to your current policy.


In New York, they do.

This area is funny. The increase for policies issued in the District of Columbia is not that much. Erie and G.E.I.Co. have TNC coverage available in the Commonwealth of Virginia. The increase on the Erie policy is more than it is in the District of Columbia, but far less than what G.E.I.Co. charges for the same coverage. Erie issues an endorsement while G.E.I.Co. sells a separate policy. In the State of Maryland, only G.E.I.Co. offers TNC coverage. It issues an endorsement. The cost of the endorsement is markedly higher than Erie's District of Columbia endorsement, but not as much as the Virginia coverage. This is unusual in that in a Major Metropolitan Area, insurance costs in the Big City tend to be higher than they are in the suburbs. The reverse is true with TNC coverage, here. The reverse is also true with taxicab liability coverage, here. At least in the suburbs, the owner-operators can buy higher limits, which we in the Big City can not buy. All that we can buy are State Minimums. Several of us have been crying to the Department of Insurance, Securities and Banking about this for over twenty years, but never have managed to get any movement. State Minimums in the District of Columbia are 12/2010, and no, _*that thar' tay-unn ain't not no type-ee-graff-ick-ull err-urrrrr*_. My Erie policy for the TNC car and my hoopty, as well as the Hagerty policy for the DeSoto have 100/300/100 liability limits.



disp350 said:


> - James River does not own Erie Insurance.


The same Holding Company holds both insurers. For all practical purposes it is the same thing.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The same Holding Company holds both insurers. For all practical purposes it is the same thing.


OK, forget about my back and forth with the other guy. Now I am genuinely curious? Where did you find this info? I searched the net high and low and couldn't find anything that showed this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

disp350 said:


> Where did you find this info? I searched the net high and low and couldn't find anything that showed this.


It was some time back that I saw it on James River's website. In fact, it was RamzFanz who first pointed it out to me. I checked it out, and damned if he was not correct. James River has since re-done its website, and, that is no longer showing, there, but, I did actually see it at one point. I just tried to find some verification of it, but can not, It could be the James River has sold its interest in Erie, but I can not verify that, either.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It was some time back that I saw it on James River's website. In fact, it was RamzFanz who first pointed it out to me. I checked it out, and damned if he was not correct. James River has since re-done its website, and, that is no longer showing, there, but, I did actually see it at one point. I just tried to find some verification of it, but can not, It could be the James River has sold its interest in Erie, but I can not verify that, either.


That I can understand. Thanks for letting me know, I appreciate the info!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Taxi tony said:


> See what I mean? Only Geico, Progressive, Farmers, Allstate, Expressway, any other insurance company that dropped me, are the ones that drop people. In New York, Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse, in Albany, there is no ride sharing insurance.


Wait... you were dropped by 6 or more companies? What?



Taxi tony said:


> In New York it is illegal to use your personal vehicle for commercial purposes.


I am not familiar with NY law and wouldn't want to be, but TNCing is legal in NY. (New York AB 3000)



Taxi tony said:


> The driver that was on the hook for that accident was not doing Uber at all at the time.


What accident?



Taxi tony said:


> He was in no Phase 1 Phase 2 or phase 3 or any phase.


That would be phase 0.



Taxi tony said:


> It ceases to amaze me how people are reluctantly defending Uber instead of Simply making a simple phone call to the insurance companies and getting the information themselves.


It _never _ceases to amaze me that people STILL spread misinformation about insurance when it's well documented public knowledge. No one is defending Uber, we're telling the truth and addressing UberMyth.



steveK2016 said:


> Most companies can drop you per your contract. Whether they will or not is questionable. Yours may not. Others may and it may also depend.on how much damage is being claimed. Violating your policy term would make an easy out for the adjuster to not pay a claim.


Yes they can. However, based on many Uber driver accident posts, only Geico does consistently.



steveK2016 said:


> I would never risk it, but to say just because.l your company is ok with it doesnt mean others won't. To advise people to not worry about it is bad advise.


Not once have I given that advice.



steveK2016 said:


> The proper advise is to contact your insurance company and advise them of the change in your risk. If they are ok with it on your current policy, get a written statement to such. If they require a rideshare endorsement, get it. If you cannot be insured, find a new company.


Exactly what I consistently advise and what I myself did.



steveK2016 said:


> Do not leave yourself in uncertain insurance coverage.


Of course not. That would be silly.

I'm addressing the myths being spread.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Wait... you were dropped by 6 or more companies? What?
> 
> I am not familiar with NY law and wouldn't want to be, but TNCing is legal in NY. (New York AB 3000)
> 
> ...


You admit that Geico does it. Are you 100% certain that every single company won't/can't do it?

Again, feel free to tell us what your company is and advise their policy, but you cannot guarantee what all other companies will do, especially some of the smaller, cut rate ones.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You admit that Geico does it. Are you 100% certain that every single company won't/can't do it?


Admit? Not sure what you're insinuating. What I've stated consistently is, based on driver accident posts here and elsewhere, I have only ever seen Geico consistently drop drivers. It is what it is.

Am I 100% certain this is a strawman argument? Yes I am. I've never once said any insurance company couldn't/wouldn't drop you. But let's live in reality where mostly only Geico does and not paint with broad brushes. Drivers need to talk with their agents.



steveK2016 said:


> Again, feel free to tell us what your company is and advise their policy, but you cannot guarantee what all other companies will do, especially some of the smaller, cut rate ones.


State Farm Missouri. It no longer applies because they now offer TNC insurance here.

I never guaranteed anything.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Although a insurance company may go ahead and pay a fender bender claim of a few hundred dollars and then cancel that policyholders policy for violating the terms. Do you think that for one second they would not fight to deny a claim if it was for somebody's death? You have to use a little bit of Common Sense. If an insurance company can get out of pain a $75,000 claim because a driver was violating the terms of his policy don't you think they would?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Admit? Not sure what you're insinuating. What I've stated consistently is, based on driver accident posts here and elsewhere, I have only ever seen Geico consistently drop drivers. It is what it is.
> 
> Am I 100% certain this is a strawman argument? Yes I am. I've never once said any insurance company couldn't/wouldn't drop you. But let's live in reality where mostly only Geico does and not paint with broad brushes. Drivers need to talk with their agents.
> 
> ...


You say dont paint with a broad brush but will apply same broad brush on the same anecdotal evidence that youve only seen Geico do it.

Fact is, you dont know. You know state farm may not do it, but that's all you know for a fact. Even then do you have that in writing? Is it in your policy that commercial use and/or rideshare is allowed on your policy? Personally, I wouldnt trust the word of a CSR that you cant subpoena. If its your regular agent and know how to get a hold of him/her specifically if needed, then thats better at least.

By saying its a myth you are stating that its false. You then say Geico will do it, so how is it a myth if someone will do it? Its not a myth.

By implying that its a myth, you are insinuating that drivers need not worry. They should always worry then contact their policy provider to put those worries to rest.

Understanding your risks is understanding the worst case scenario. This is a worst case scenario that everyone should consider as a possibility and act accordingly. Brushing it off as a myth prevents drivers from taking it seriously and contacting their insurance company accordingly.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

What really baffles me is how people who are so ignorant to work for a company that is screwing you right up to the a blank blank is so knowledgeable about insurance companies and how they operate. All you Insurance Pros should be working for an insurance company making money instead of working for Uber and giving them all your money. Just saying.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Taxi tony said:


> Although a insurance company may go ahead and pay a fender bender claim of a few hundred dollars and then cancel that policyholders policy for violating the terms. Do you think that for one second they would not fight to deny a claim if it was for somebody's death? You have to use a little bit of Common Sense. If an insurance company can get out of pain a $75,000 claim because a driver was violating the terms of his policy don't you think they would?


Surely you have an example of this actually happening?

Because I've never heard of that actually happening.

Hey, guess what, I had an at fault accident in period 1 and my insurance, fully aware I was in period 1, covered it with no issue, just as they said they would.



steveK2016 said:


> You say dont paint with a broad brush but will apply same broad brush on the same anecdotal evidence that youve only seen Geico do it.


It's what we have. Hundreds of reports from drivers over many years most saying Geico dropped them and most others saying their carriers didn't. It is what it is. It's factual information you can research yourself and use, or don't.



steveK2016 said:


> Fact is, you dont know. You know state farm may not do it, but that's all you know for a fact. Even then do you have that in writing? Is it in your policy that commercial use and/or rideshare is allowed on your policy? Personally, I wouldnt trust the word of a CSR that you cant subpoena. If its your regular agent and know how to get a hold of him/her specifically if needed, then thats better at least.


No, I know that hundreds of reports consistently show Geico will and others don't, for the most part.

No, it is not in my policy. They (the agent, not CSR) contacted the corporate office and emailed me that period 1 would be covered as a part time Uber driver. I did my research which is what I have always advised others to do.



steveK2016 said:


> By saying its a myth you are stating that its false. You then say Geico will do it, so how is it a myth if someone will do it? Its not a myth.


It's a myth, often repeated on here, that your insurance WON'T cover you and WILL drop you. UberMyth. Not true. Again, from hundreds of accident reports, Geico will almost certainly drop you, almost no others do, that I'm aware of. You can look yourself.



steveK2016 said:


> By implying that its a myth, you are insinuating that drivers need not worry. They should always worry then contact their policy provider to put those worries to rest.


Never implied drivers don't need to worry, quite the opposite. What I am saying is parroting the nonsense that your insurance WILL drop you is false. Completely false. The answer is not that cut and dry and needs to stop being repeated by people who actually have no idea what they are talking about.

My advice for people who are trapped in states without TNC insurance is to not drive in period 1. Park car in a safe spot and turn on app. Turn it off to move. Imperfect, to be sure, but the best option.



steveK2016 said:


> Understanding your risks is understanding the worst case scenario. This is a worst case scenario that everyone should consider as a possibility and act accordingly. Brushing it off as a myth prevents drivers from taking it seriously and contacting their insurance company accordingly.


Misinforming drivers leads to bad decisions. Buying commercial insurance you may not need is also a bad decision.

I have always advised to speak with your agent. You can stop spreading this myth that I haven't at any point now.

Let me be clear:

UberMyth: Your insurance will drop you.

UberTruth: Your insurance may drop you, although most don't. Geico does pretty consistently. Don't expect to be covered at all by your personal insurance while app is on because, while they may, they also may not. Speak to your agent.



Taxi tony said:


> What really baffles me is how people who are so ignorant to work for a company that is screwing you right up to the a blank blank is so knowledgeable about insurance companies and how they operate. All you Insurance Pros should be working for an insurance company making money instead of working for Uber and giving them all your money. Just saying.


Ah, another UberMyth: _You can't make good money Ubering._

Why do people who spread these myths so often have "taxi" in their name or history?

I have 25 years of business ownership and insurances. I read a lot. Even the boring policies. I also get advice from experts. It's how I roll.

I know I don't hold a Master's in Taxiology, but I get by, I make decent money, and I don't find the need to spread UberMyth.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Commercial insurance.

Ya wanna be a taxi, play and pay like one.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Surely you have an example of this actually happening?
> 
> Because I've never heard of that actually happening.
> 
> ...


Youre just splitting hairs between will and may.



Rex8976 said:


> Commercial insurance.
> 
> Ya wanna be a taxi, play and pay like one.


Only way getting commercial insurance is prudent would be if you have much more to lose. Perhaps you have a sizable retirement account? Own your own home? And you dont want to risk only having 1million is liability coverage, then maybe a 2m umbrella commercial policy may be prudent. The worst case scenario on this is if you were at fault, seriously maiming all 4 pax in your vehicle while slamming into a 70k Escallade XL that was also full of 8 people with serious injuries or deaths that would cause wrongful death suits against you. Maybe then even all that insurance may not save you.

I mean, if were looking at worst case scenarios here... Lol


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I mean, if were looking at worst case scenarios here... Lol


Right. Never mind the law. Or simply the peace of mind.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rex8976 said:


> Right. Never mind the law. Or simply the peace of mind.


The required commercial liability insurance is covered by James River for $1,000,000 in coverage.

There is no law that requires more commercial liability insurance for rideshare drivers, other than specific markets like NYC.

Peace of mind, of course. The worst case scenario above certainly could happen but if you have no assets, it'll be cheaper to file for bankruptcy if that scenario were to ever happen and start over.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

am basing my facts on Rochester New York. Which also includes Buffalo, Syracuse, Binghamton, and Albany. These are cities that just allowed uber to start operating in July of 2017. In these cities, you are violating the terms of your personal insurance policy if you use your vehicle for a commercial purpose. Right now there is no ride-sharing insurance available in these cities. With that being said, any vehicle with a uber sticker in the window becomes a commercial vehicle. Now Insurance Company May pay for a little fender bender, but you will get a cancellation immediately after. Now, if you kill somebody on your Sunday Drive to church, and you have that Uber sticker in your window, before the insurance company pays out $100,000 or more you can pretty much bet that they are going to use that as a defense to paying that claim.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> The required commercial liability insurance is covered by James River for $1,000,000 in coverage.


James River, there's a laugh.

James River isn't qualified to operate in Florida (who knows how many other states).

James River provides the slime to keep Uber slimey.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> James River isn't qualified to operate in Florida (who knows how many other states).


Does Florida require Uber to provide insurance for its drivers?

Does Florida accept the James River coverage as satisfactory to the requirement, if there is a requirement in Florida?

The Capital of Your Nation requires that Uber provide coverage for its drivers. The DISB in the Capital of Your Nation accepts the James River coverage, even though James River is not an admitted company in the District of Columbia.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> Commercial insurance.
> 
> Ya wanna be a taxi, play and pay like one.


Never wanted to be a taxi and never will be. I certainly don't need commercial insurance when it's provided for me. Funny how people forget that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does Florida require Uber to provide insurance for its drivers?
> 
> Does Florida accept the James River coverage as satisfactory to the requirement, if there is a requirement in Florida?
> 
> The Capital of Your Nation requires that Uber provide coverage for its drivers. The DISB in the Capital of Your Nation accepts the James River coverage, even though James River is not an admitted company in the District of Columbia.


UBer/lyft are required to provide liability insurance in the state of Florida whether or not their driver has ANY insurance.

The state accepts Scruber/gryft's insurance...

However if uber/lyft don't say that you have an active ping, the driver is guilty of a second degree misdemeanor (driving passengers without insurance)


----------



## wagginwheels (Feb 9, 2018)

Awesomeness101 said:


> There's not much you can do except try to call different providers and see if anyone will cover you. This is why it's important that new drivers get a TNC rider.[/QUOT





BabyTuna said:


> After getting into a minor accident and getting a ticket, my auto insurance dropped me saying it was because it happened during the course of business. Now I have to get a high risk insurance despite the fact I stopped doing Uber Eats since I don't want to risk any more tickets, accidents or my license. Has this happened to anyone and what did you do about it?


it shouldn't matter because from time we start to the end, Uber insurance cover s , well supposedly


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

wagginwheels said:


> it shouldn't matter because from time we start to the end, Uber insurance cover s , well supposedly


Why would that affect anything? By not paying for TNC riders, you're committing insurance fraud.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> No one is going to hold you hands after you turn 18 unless you had helicopter parents who dont mind having a failure to launch.


Not sure what Universe you're living in, but in my world 18 year olds don't know Jack diddly squat. Perhaps instead of Arts and Crafts in H.S. they should teach law codes and insurance policies.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> Not sure what Universe you're living in, but in my world 18 year olds don't know Jack diddly squat. Perhaps instead of Arts and Crafts in H.S. they should teach law codes and insurance policies.


Regardless of how little an 18 year old knows, my statement stands. No one is going to hold your hand unless your parents are perfectly fine with a 35 year old failure to launch.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

wagginwheels said:


> it shouldn't matter because from time we start to the end, Uber insurance cover s , well supposedly


Well it matters because... the insurance company says you can't, and you did it anyway.

It would be like marking "non smoker" on a health insurance form and then deciding to start smoking because all the cool kids are doing it.

It's insurance fraud all the same.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> PERHAPS insurance companies should proactively alert people with auto insurance instead of waiting for them to figure that out the hard way. It would seem prudent to do to avoid getting a bad reputation.


They do. Of course, that requires you to read the policy. Oooops, you didn't? Ah, too bad.

Sorry, but I have no sympathy for some one that will not take the time to read their insurance policy.


----------

